# Making "Posted Lists" more helpful



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I find it hard to give advice on lists if the original poster doesn't give us more than just a list. Here are some extra details which I find useful:

1. What sorts of armies are you playing against?
2. Is this a casual or more competitive list?
3. Does fluff matter?
4. How much terrain will you typically be playing with?

If it isn't clear here is my reasons why:
1. If it's mostly MEq, then it might change the goal of the list dramatically than if you were to play against horde lists. Either way the more info here the better, even if it's "It's a tournament with a bunch of people I don't know," that's more helpful than nothing at all.
2. Clearly this changes what sorts of substitutions or advice you want to give somebody. For example you don't want to tell a person for a casual setting to get a bunch of plague marines and Lash Princes, or triple Monoliths. That's just lost friendships waiting to happen.
3. Obvious effect of what sorts of advice to give.
4. This makes a huge difference of whether to advise taking rhinos or just have your guys footslog, whether to DS or infiltrate etc.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

Good diea Mud. I think that's a fair rundown. Maybe there should be an FAQ or something that lists how to post your army for maximum benefit. 

I just personally disagree with your #1. Who he/she plays against and what they field will change over time. I think most suggestions should be based around a take all comers approach as the default.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hrm, this isn't a bad idea, I'll be interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I understand that the people you play against will change, but your list will change too (at least mine will). So, the advice given for this list is for people who you will be playing against at that time _if you know who_. Having an all comers list is nice, but if the person knows that they won't be seeing any 2+ armor saves or 14 armor, then you can implement this in the list.

After thinking about this some more I can come to realize there are three different types of the people that come on and post a list, they most likely: A) new to the game, B) played a while but want to try something new (tactics or army) or C) are entering a tournament.

For people in the A section, they will most likely know who they are playing since some person, or people, got them into the game. The advice in what to put in the list will also hint at tactics that would be best against their favored enemy :wink: . If they haven't played before they may not be able to supply some of the other answers and this one point would be helpful.

People in the B section may be trying new things or a new army. If they are trying new tactics then the validity of this new idea can be tested if the most likely opponents are known. If they are trying a new army, then specific units may be more helpful than others. Being a CSM player, a good example would be to advise not bring Thousand Sons if you know that they will most likely be playing Nids, Dark Eldar or Guard. Although this one is pretty obvious to somebody familiar with the codex, but somebody new wouldn't neccessarily see it.

Lastly, the people in the C section. Sure the other questions are kind of answered if the person is entering a tournament, but again, every piece of info about what the list is for, goals, things they will not really listen to or whatever. Those are pretty much the four most important things to think about when posting a list.

I'm sure I could probably expand these ideas further to make an FAQ. Right now, there are no stickied pages on any List Forum. Oftentimes people will do things like list specific upgrade costs or other bad techniques. If there was an FAQ or something to help first time posters make a helpful list thread. I'm not saying I _should_ be the one to do it, but having one would be good.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm. I'm very sorry I didn't read this thread before - if I were a Mod, the first thing I'd do would be to ask you to do this, and Sticky it at the top of every individual AL Forum...one thing I'd like to add though, is for people playing in Tournaments to post the date of the Tourny in the date title - this is important, as it allows those of us who often post on army lists to make helping these players a priority. I'm genuinly saddened every time I see a thread that asks for help in an upcoming tournament, and the next post is the OP letting us know how they did with ther unchanged list - especially when it's not that well. Perhaps this cannot be avoided entirely, I know I sure as hell can't be online _every_ day, but every thread it helps makes it worthwhile. I believe there already is such a thread in the Fantasy section, although it is of course helped by lumping all the armies together. Perhaps I will PM one of the Team to petition for this...

:king:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Its certainly isn't a bad idea.

When I comment on a list then its usually with the same frame of mind; I assume its for a tournament and its an army list that's going to be used for a while without drastic changes (I know I prefer to (try) and have an all comers list).

I know what you mean TKE, I'm trying to make myself more active in this section so people don't slip through the net!


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

Same as, concrete hero. maybe having a section for tourney lists might be a good idea - no one who is playing a friend/pick up non competitive game needs much advice refining fun lists - its not fun that way. Tourni players however do need to go thru their armies with a fine tooth combe. it takes another view sometimes to drop or add certain things to lists - i always do this and rarely take advice on lists and sometimes i come to the conclusion that i should of listened to what other people say. Together we have played lots of tourney games. we should share the knowlesdge/experience to get the heresy players higher up the tourney rankings than we currently have! the good news is im now going for tourney's this year as my young son can now look after himself! get used to gloating from ME!


----------

